# YOU WANT US TO WHAT??? D:



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

*The Anti-Internet Spam Topic (MAY CONTAIN DRAMA)*

TODAY We;ll talk about the devil of the internet: Internet Spam. This is the things that appeared in our webpages, E-Mails, Replies and so on, just to attract MAJOR ATTENTION.

These messages appeared in YouTube all of a sudden in the Bulletins on one of my friends.
This is how it goes:



> This is Yahoo President Anna Rubenecia, I am sorry to announce that Yahoo has reached its maximum number of accounts two million. If you would like to keep your account for free send this to everyone on your list. This way we can know which accounts are being used and which accounts we can delete. Send this within 8 days and your account will remain free. Once again I am sincerely sorry that I have to do this. Please start sending. Jay Russell, Yahoo Management kane & korn: WHOEVER DOESN'T SEND THIS MESSAGE YOUR ACCOUNT WILL BE DEACTIVATED AND IT WILL COST $10.00 A MONTH TO USE IT! TO SEND 2 EVERYONE ON YOUR LIST, RIGHT CLICK ON YOUR GROUP DO NOT DELETE



And this:




> YOUTUBE IS DELETING ALL YOUTUBE ACCOUNTS IN DECEMBER!
> Dear Youtube users,
> This is a real letter from our Youtube Service Team, Robert and Angela. We are putting this because there is too much fake accounts, and robots in our Youtube community. In order to get rid of them, we are going to delete every account that did not repost this bulliten. You can either send it to all of your friends in a bulliten, or send this to all of your friends in a message.
> BE WELL AWARE, that if you do not send this or repost it, your account will be deleted permanately. Sorry for the inconvience!
> ...



My thoughts is: This is RUBBISH, FAKE and someone stupid started this! D:<
And Internet Spamming it Too Stupid, the officials have taken action on preventing them.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, it's rubbish.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Yes, it's rubbish.



Thank goodness you agree.
Why would YouTube and Yahoo would do an offensive notice IF it isn't posted on any official news possible? Someone who likes attention started this. That's all.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 19, 2008)

> YOUTUBE IS DELETING ALL YOUTUBE ACCOUNTS IN DECEMBER!
> Dear Youtube users,
> This is a real letter from our Youtube Service Team, Robert and Angela. We are putting this because there *is* too *much* fake accounts, and robots in our Youtube community. In order to get rid of them, we are going to delete every account that did not repost this *bulliten*. You can either send it to all of your friends in a *bulliten*, or send this to all of your friends in a message.
> BE WELL AWARE, that if you do not send this or repost it, your account will be deleted *permanately*. Sorry for the *inconvience*!
> ...


Errors highlighted. Do these people even bother?


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

Some were having second thoughts on those. So yes.
They thought someone stupid started that statement in YouTube.


----------



## Madness (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow how ****ing lame must your life be to send these spam messages in the hope of someone reposting them?


----------



## net-cat (Oct 19, 2008)

It's not a matter of being pathetic. It's a matter of not understanding the technology behind email or the internet in general. Most people seem to think the internet is a large, monolithic entity. For example, I was discussing a website that I used to visit that no longer exists because the guy running it dropped of the face of the earth for a while and stopped paying for it. Her response was, "Why are they deleting websites? Are they running out of space?"


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 19, 2008)

net-cat said:


> It's not a matter of being pathetic. It's a matter of not understanding the technology behind email or the internet in general. Most people seem to think the internet is a large, monolithic entity. For example, I was discussing a website that I used to visit that no longer exists because the guy running it dropped of the face of the earth for a while and stopped paying for it. Her response was, "Why are they deleting websites? Are they running out of space?"



YMMD! Thank you!


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Spam.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

duo2nd said:
			
		

> YOU WANT US TO DO WHAT??? D:



That's right, inside your...



<..<;


Keep the spam inside your heart. >..>


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 19, 2008)

Anybody remembers that SPAM in ICQ telling you to push both shift-keys for two hours with your eyes closed? xD xD xD
Sometimes even SPAM is entertaining.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2008)

Typical phishing chain letter scare tactics.

On a technical note, 2 million is a very arbitrary number.  The "actual" limit would be more of 2.1 (signed) or 4.2 (unsigned) _billion_, and the YouTube tech staff would easily be able to see that limit approaching and upscale their database to compensate for new accounts.

Kinda reminds me, Oregon ran out of numbers for car license plates a few years ago.  Yes, RLY.  To allow for new cars they swapped the lettering/numbering combination on new license plates (e.g. after ZZZ 998 and ZZZ 999 they went to 000 AAA and 001 AAA).


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2008)

people still fall for these?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> people still fall for these?



More than you know...Two things are universal, hydrogen and stupidity.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> people still fall for these?



What do you expect Eevee?
People still click on V14gr4 emails and open britney_naked.jpg.exe -.-


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> What do you expect Eevee?
> People still click on V14gr4 emails and open britney_naked.jpg.exe -.-



Or the "Update Your Paypal Account" phishing emails.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

When I get my website/YouTube show up and running, I think one of the segments I'm gonna have will just be me pan handling in front of the camera, but I'll actually put my info up for people to send money to me. Really, that's what 90% of my email is anymore, just done up in a way that insults my intelligence, and even legit businesses are doing it now so it shouldn't be surprising that some of the online spcammers are posing as said businesses. They deserve each other, really.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

As if anybody would ever send you money.

But seriously, obvious scam is obvious.  But have I got a deal for you.  It involves Nigerians and a dead guys bank account, but we need money to get the money.  Help us, won't you?  For the small price of 5.000 USD, you can get 17.000.000 USD in return.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> As if anybody would ever send you money.
> 
> But seriously, obvious scam is obvious.  But have I got a deal for you.  It involves Nigerians and a dead guys bank account, but we need money to get the money.  Help us, won't you?  For the small price of 5.000 USD, you can get 17.000.000 USD in return.



And the guy usually died from a plane crash. Funny, I didn't hear of any Nigerian rich guy die from a plane crash <.<


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> As if anybody would ever send you money.
> 
> But seriously, obvious scam is obvious.  But have I got a deal for you.  It involves Nigerians and a dead guys bank account, but we need money to get the money.  Help us, won't you?  For the small price of 5.000 USD, you can get 17.000.000 USD in return.



Yes yes, and if you get there and survive the ambush they prepared for you, the only thing you get is a box full of black paper, and the guys tell you that the government did that. xD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Or the "You won the British International Lottery!" scam.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> As if anybody would ever send you money.:rolleyes



Wanna bet dipshit?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Wanna bet dipshit?



Azure meant no random person that you've never met would send you money for nothing. (If it's for a commission, that's another story)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, right, as if there's a single furry _alive_ I'd trust as far as I could throw to actually _pay me_. Fuck that.

But people fall for these pyramid schemes all the time, people fork over hundreds, even thousands to websites they visit based on good faith (or is that _bad_ faith?) that the webmaster(s) do in fact need it just to keep the site alive. And we all know how often that turns out to be utter bullshit. I'm saying why not just drop the charade and everyone ask for charity. Fuck, how many people on this very site basically solicit for commissions and say outright it's because they need money for whatever?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Fuck, how many people on this very site basically solicit for commissions and say outright it's because they need money for whatever?



Think I've seen one, maybe two.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 19, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> These messages appeared in YouTube all of a sudden in the Bulletins on one of my friends.
> This is how it goes:
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably another reason I don't have an account and am just a guest there. But hopefully I will find more celebrity accounts like I did with Emma Watson, who's promoting Despereaux a bit.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, well if _you've_ only seen one or two, clearly, there's only one or two.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Ah, well if _you've_ only seen one or two, clearly, there's only one or two.



I said *I've* seen one or two, but that doesn't mean there's only one or two. I don't Watch everyone on FA.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

you genuinely are stupid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you genuinely are stupid.



Piss off. That's only your opinion, nothing more.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's fake.  I've not gotten any messages like that on YouTube.



Wolf-Bone said:


> you genuinely are stupid.



The "Y" should be capitalized.  ^.-.^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, I think it's fake.  I've not gotten any messages like that on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> The "Y" should be capitalized.  ^.-.^



LOL Makes you wonder who the stupid one is now, doesn't it?


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

Madness said:


> Wow how ****ing lame must your life be to send these spam messages in the hope of someone reposting them?



DUDE READ MY FIRST POST AGAIN! I SAID I'M So pissed on seeing these spam appearing! I'M NOT STUPID and show these here so EVERYONE would be warned YOU HEAR?



seekerwolf said:


> Spam.



CHECK FIRST POST. I SAID IT'S RUBBISH AND I DISAGREE.



NewfDraggie said:


> That's right, inside your...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE ENOUGH of you guys saying I'm spamming ok! READ IT carefully. D:



WarMocK said:


> Anybody remembers that SPAM in ICQ telling you to push both shift-keys for two hours with your eyes closed? xD xD xD
> Sometimes even SPAM is entertaining.



*Disagrees* It only benefits the ones who ORIGINALLY Started it.



Stratadrake said:


> Typical phishing chain letter scare tactics.
> 
> On a technical note, 2 million is a very arbitrary number.  The "actual" limit would be more of 2.1 (signed) or 4.2 (unsigned) _billion_, and the YouTube tech staff would easily be able to see that limit approaching and upscale their database to compensate for new accounts.
> 
> Kinda reminds me, Oregon ran out of numbers for car license plates a few years ago.  Yes, RLY.  To allow for new cars they swapped the lettering/numbering combination on new license plates (e.g. after ZZZ 998 and ZZZ 999 they went to 000 AAA and 001 AAA).



Yes.



Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, right, as if there's a single furry _alive_ I'd trust as far as I could throw to actually _pay me_. Fuck that.
> 
> But people fall for these pyramid schemes all the time, people fork over hundreds, even thousands to websites they visit based on good faith (or is that _bad_ faith?) that the webmaster(s) do in fact need it just to keep the site alive. And we all know how often that turns out to be utter bullshit. I'm saying why not just drop the charade and everyone ask for charity. Fuck, how many people on this very site basically solicit for commissions and say outright it's because they need money for whatever?



.....Dunno...



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah, I think it's fake.  I've not gotten any messages like that on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> The "Y" should be capitalized.  ^.-.^



Well the joys of a YouTube newbie who started it wanting money for himself and sending these fake letters. How sad.......



Eevee said:


> people still fall for these?



Sadly yes.....


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Wanna bet dipshit?


I meant besides your family, whom you talk shit about out of one side of your mouth, and beg for sustenance from the other.  Proof brah, it's in the pudding they have so graciously set before you.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> LOL Makes you wonder who the stupid one is now, doesn't it?


This is not a sentence.

Incidentally, only nitpicking deliberate grammatical choices in someone else's text is generally a solid sign that you have no defense against the actual content.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> This is not a sentence.
> 
> Incidentally, only nitpicking deliberate grammatical choices in someone else's text is generally a solid sign that you have no defense against the actual content.



What content? His opinion? Oh, yeah. Like I'm going to waste my time with such an idiotic opinion like that. Or your's, for that matter.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

Man I even don't know about that. I need to research on more proof to prevent these spam from happening. I'm starting to hate the spammers who did it.

And I didn't do the spam letters in the first post.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Man I even don't know about that. I need to research on more proof to prevent these spam from happening. I'm starting to hate the spammers who did it.
> 
> And I didn't do the spam letters in the first post.



Not much you can do to prevent them. Just, if you aren't expecting an email or don't recongize who it's from or it's one of those "Update your account", just delete it unopened. If it is one of those "Update your accounts", go straight to the site itself and check, don't use the link in the email, it's a phishing phony link.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not much you can do to prevent them. Just, if you aren't expecting an email or don't recongize who it's from or it's one of those "Update your account", just delete it unopened. If it is one of those "Update your accounts", go straight to the site itself and check, don't use the link in the email, it's a phishing phony link.



Dude, I'm always deleting E-Mails.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Dude, I'm always deleting E-Mails.



kk


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I meant besides your family, whom you talk shit about out of one side of your mouth, and beg for sustenance from the other.  Proof brah, it's in the pudding they have so graciously set before you.



I don't beg them for anything. I _give them_ money "out of one side of my mouth" to fulfill my part of an agreement we made before I moved here, which they talked me into doing against my better judgement, and feel since they didn't fulfill their part, I'm entitled to talk all the shit I want while my immediate family and I decide what we want to do about this SNAFU "out the other side".

You assume every family is like yours, or perhaps that my circumstances are the same as that of every person on this site who bitches about their family. You're a nimrod either way.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I don't beg them for anything. I _give them_ money "out of one side of my mouth" to fulfill my part of an agreement we made before I moved here, which they talked me into doing against my better judgement, and feel since they didn't fulfill their part, I'm entitled to talk all the shit I want while my immediate family and I decide what we want to do about this SNAFU "out the other side".
> 
> You assume every family is like yours, or perhaps that my circumstances are the same as that of every person on this site who bitches about their family. You're a nimrod either way.


Right sure.  Keep telling yourself that's how it happened.  Sounds like you got took hard man.  But that's how you learn.  You've got lots of that left to do.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What content? His opinion? Oh, yeah. Like I'm going to waste my time with such an idiotic opinion like that. Or your's, for that matter.



It's my expert opinion that you and Azure should waste your time making a b-list erotic thriller about furries set in the 80's. In space.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a bad thread.

Cosmo, chill.  No one here accused you of spamming.  Relax, tell your friend he fell for a chain letter hoax, and move on.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Right sure.  Keep telling yourself that's how it happened.  Sounds like you got took hard man.



Um, so you're saying on the one hand I got played by my own family, and on the other hand I'm supposedly making all this up? So which is it?



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> But that's how you learn. You've got lots of that left to do.



Oh, and that _completely_ justifies slick-talking and downright LYING to both me AND my father (their own, and btw _older_ brother) over the course of a year or so before I was as sure about it as he was. So are you saying a guy more than twice our age, whose experienced more than you and me _combined_, who used to be A COP for crying out loud is just as dumb and naive as I apparently am?

The reality, you JACK ASS, is that time and distance changes people, sometimes for the worse. Even family. And we're talking about two decades and some change here that they'd had minimal contact that wasn't the occassional phone call. Yeah, I guess I still had that much to learn. So what's your fucking POINT? It's been learned, I've paid my tuition _with interest_, and now, this class is fucking DISMISSED the moment the opportunity presents itself - which as far as I'm concerned is no later than December 26th when the probationary period at this job ends and I can get transferred back home, or I'll have saved enough that I can safely quit and look for something else if something can't be worked out there.

What about you? Oh right. You're joining the military. And letting that same nanny state you loathe take care of it all for you. No, _you're_ not a flaming -er, raging hypocrite.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Um, so you're saying on the one hand I got played by my own family, and on the other hand I'm supposedly making all this up? So which is it?


Both, at the same time. I doubt pretty much everything you say honestly, being that's it's all half truths wrapped up in vagaries.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh, and that _completely_ justifies slick-talking and downright LYING to both me AND my father (their own, and btw _older_ brother) over the course of a year or so before I was as sure about it as he was. So are you saying a guy more than twice our age, whose experienced more than you and me _combined_, who used to be A COP for crying out loud is just as dumb and naive as I apparently am?


Possibly.  And I thought you hated your father, you've inferred as much.


Wolf-Bone said:


> The reality, you JACK ASS, is that time and distance changes people, sometimes for the worse. Even family. And we're talking about two decades and some change here that they'd had minimal contact that wasn't the occassional phone call. Yeah, I guess I still had that much to learn. So what's your fucking POINT? It's been learned, I've paid my tuition _with interest_, and now, this class is fucking DISMISSED the moment the opportunity presents itself - which as far as I'm concerned is no later than December 26th when the probationary period at this job ends and I can get transferred back home, or I'll have saved enough that I can safely quit and look for something else if something can't be worked out there.


So you learned something, good.  Makes my statement correct then.  This and more.  I'll bet this is the first time on your own.


Wolf-Bone said:


> What about you? Oh right. You're joining the military. And letting that same nanny state you loathe take care of it all for you. No, _you're_ not a flaming -er, raging hypocrite.


Lol, nanny state my ass, I'm not getting paid very well, and the benefits ain't that great, I have better ones now at my current job, but I can spin that career into something worthwhile, but you wouldn't be able to see that.  I plan to actually work for my benefits, unlike those I speak about.  Remember, I'll have a job, most of them, don't, and aren't looking, or never bothered to look in the first place.   Nothing hypocritical here, I'm actually trying to pull myself up a rung or two, with my own abilities and skills, unlike many others in this country.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Both, at the same time.



Wow, so I can divide by zero now pretty much. I can lie and tell the truth, at the same time.



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> I doubt pretty much everything you say honestly, being that's it's all half truths wrapped up in vagaries.



I have the right to reveal or not reveal whatever I bloody well please, and could care less if it's not explicit enough _for you_.



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Possibly.  And I thought you hated your father, you've inferred as much.



Uh, WHEN?! Like a YEAR AGO when the thread title said it all? I squashed whatever beef I had with him before I left home (and by home I mean Nova Scotia since except for holidays, I'd been living away from _home_ home for three years).



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> So you learned something, good.  Makes my statement correct then.



Yeah, and MY statement was _no shit_ I learned something, but that doesn't JUSTIFY what they did/didn't do. And MY statement is correct and more relevant than you stating the obvious.



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> I'll bet this is the first time on your own.



Right, because I didn't learn anything living in Toronto ON MY OWN, and the three years in Nova Scotia in college ON MY OWN, and everything I learned beforehand is completely negated by the fact that I was living at home.



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> but you wouldn't be able to see that.



Hey, you can't see me and my situation/experiences either. Doesn't stop you from talking about people and places you know absolutely nothing about as if you'd lived it.



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> I plan to actually work for my benefits, unlike those I speak about.  Remember, I'll have a job, most of them, don't, and aren't looking, or never bothered to look in the first place.   Nothing hypocritical here, I'm actually trying to pull myself up a rung or two, with my own abilities and skills, unlike many others in this country.



Now who's being vague?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Wow, so I can divide by zero now pretty much. I can lie and tell the truthlies, at the same time.


Fix'd


Wolf-Bone said:


> I have the right to reveal or not reveal whatever I bloody well please, and could care less if it's not explicit enough _for you_.


I could care less altogether.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Uh, WHEN?! Like a YEAR AGO when the thread title said it all? I squashed whatever beef I had with him before I left home (and by home I mean Nova Scotia since except for holidays, I'd been living away from _home_ home for three years).


Probably didn't read it, due to text wall.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, and MY statement was _no shit_ I learned something, but that doesn't JUSTIFY what they did/didn't do. And MY statement is correct and more relevant than you stating the obvious.


Relevancy my ass, I was correct.  Stating the obvious doesn't make it less so.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Right, because I didn't learn anything living in Toronto ON MY OWN, and the three years in Nova Scotia in college ON MY OWN, and everything I learned beforehand is completely negated by the fact that I was living at home.


Sure was, it seems like.  You fell pretty hard.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Hey, you can't see me and my situation/experiences either. Doesn't stop you from talking about people and places you know absolutely nothing about as if you'd lived it.


You either.


Wolf-Bone said:


> Now who's being vague?


I thought that was pretty straightforward, actually. Take it as you will.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

The whole reply is basically "No u" except for one point



			
				AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> I could care less altogether.



which begs the question,

So why are you _still replying?_


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Lulz, etc...I have a problem pushing the easy buttons.  But it's pretty fun, I think.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lulz, etc...I have a problem pushing the easy buttons.  But it's pretty fun, I think.



you need a better hobby. Allow me to assist you with finding one by not trying to talk to you about anything seriously anymore, since I'm about the only person left here that does.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok...this topic is really getting out of control. The bottom line is: Spam Messages in the internet are everywhere and we need to do something about it.

This topic will locked down in 5.....................4...................3....................2..............


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's my lame opinion that I don't know what I'm talking about.



Fix'd.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2008)

Here we go again.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 20, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> The bottom line is: Spam Messages in the internet are everywhere and we need to do something about it.


Not much we _can_ do other than ignore them. Laws have proven largely ineffective (CAN-SPAM, anyone?) and the email system in use today was never designed to be used on the scale it is now.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: The Anti-Internet Spam Topic (MAY CONTAIN DRAMA)*



> YOUTUBE IS DELETING ALL YOUTUBE ACCOUNTS IN DECEMBER!
> Dear Youtube users,
> *This is a real letter* from our Youtube Service Team, Robert and Angela. We are putting this because there is too much fake accounts, and robots in our Youtube community. In order to get rid of them, we are going to delete every account that did not repost this bulliten. You can either send it to all of your friends in a bulliten, or send this to all of your friends in a message.
> BE WELL AWARE, that if you do not send this or repost it, your account will be deleted permanately. Sorry for the inconvience!
> ...



I lol'd.


----------

